# What?! Ghost Shrimp Eggs?



## cdlourie (Feb 6, 2012)

So, I had no intentions on breeding these little guys when I bought them, because it was understood to me that you had to have brackish water and a list of other things to promote ghost shrimp spawning. I was just taking a look at my current little 20 gal long with three little ghosties in there, and I noticed one of them has a large spot of brown eggs. Did my ghosts breed?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

They will breed but the larvae needs the brackish water to survive


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

ghost shrimps will get eggs but feeding the larvae is extremely difficult. this is why they are usually bred in ponds and huge aquariums that have plenty of algae and infusoria for larvae, nothing of the sort that you'd find in a typical aquarium. 
they do not need brackish water.... those are amano shrimp.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Sep 27, 2011)

I had three ghost shrimp in my 20 long for about 8 months. Now I have 8 ghost shrimp. And one of my females has eggs again.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Years ago I thought I had purchased ghost shrimp for my tank. They were listed as ghost shrimp. After a while I began to notice that fish were disappearing. I never saw bodies. I watched as my baby "ghost shrimp grew to about 2" long. Some had red noses. I had large and small ones. Turns out they weren't ghost shrimp at all but were prons. They were hunting my fish at night! These are sold by many LFS as ghost shrimp. I wonder if that's what you have?


----------



## cdlourie (Feb 6, 2012)

None of them have red noses. All of them have tiny tiny tiny red spots on their claws. Like little shin guards. I can't really get a good picture of them.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

you could have red claw macro shrimp


----------



## cdlourie (Feb 6, 2012)

They seem a lot clearer than that though. If I could take a decent picture I would.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

neilshieh said:


> they do not need brackish water.... those are amano shrimp.


This all depends on the species of "ghost" shrimp. Some the larvae require brackish water, others will be fine in fresh water.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

James0816 said:


> This all depends on the species of "ghost" shrimp. Some the larvae require brackish water, others will be fine in fresh water.


I learn something new everyday  I was under the impression that ghost shrimp were all the same petsmart kind of species.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

We just got brand new "ghost" shrimp from petsmart, too. Two of them have bright green eggs, and Sophie is beyond excited. I hope at least a few of them make it!


----------

